
ARM's dominance in smart phones is rooted in the 1980s - api
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#Collaboration:_ARM6
======
grawprog
I have to admit I don't like ARM. I remember seeing an interview with them
after they introduced a new processor virtualization feature. The interviewer
was excited because the technology would allow any operating system to be
installed on an ARM processor. The spokesperson for ARM laughed and said of
coursr but it would never be used that way. It was instead going to be used to
allow licensees to lock away access to the physical processor ensuring all
code could only be ran through the virtual processor giving vendors total
control of anything ran on the processor. He then went on abou how ARM simply
designs and licenses it's processors and it was up to the licensees if they
wantes to sell a processor capable of running everything. He laughed again and
said, but we all know that's never going to happen.

~~~
api
Those things are choices made by ARM device vendors. There are tons of open
devices like the Raspberry Pi that use ARM processors, and x64 devices can be
locked down just as effectively using TPM and system management controller
features and secure boot.

~~~
grawprog
Ya I know. Their licensing scheme gives them the ability to wave their hands
and say not our fault, while specifically building the functionality in for
vendors to lock awayand your right I'm not even going to get started on my
feelings about secure boot. I've found I'm fairly diaagreed with on that so
I'll just leave it.

